# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Lor (Nov 22, 2004)

im goin on a 2 night, 3 day trip and i dont want 2 go cos i have leaky gas. it smells really bad and its constant, and im afraid 2 B around people. i'll bet that wen im at the trip, i'll be 2 ashamed 2 use toilets, and so my constipation and my leaky gas will get more worse. i went on a 2 hr bus trip and i embarssingly stunk up the bus with my gas.







now, how do u think i'll do on a 5 hr bus trip and another 5 hr back, and spending more than 48 hrs wif classmates????!!! and the worst thing is, its comin up in a fortnight!!!!!







should i not go on the trip?







if u agree wif me, wut excuse should i use?







PLEASE help me and give me any suggestions on what 2 do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, I haven't been on a field trip in about 6 years, but I say if you think you can handle going on the trip, go. Even if it's embarrassing, it's not your fault and go if you can. I've gotten myself to the point where I have panic attacks just thinking about going on trips like that and I hate it. So, if you really want to go, just go. Prepare yourself ahead of time, take pills you think will help calm your stomach, perfume or whatever you think will help.. And go if you can.If you absolutely cannot get yourself to go (I know how that feels) just say you get carsick or something and can't handle a long ride like that. I mean, it's pretty much the truth.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I would try to go, but don't push yourself too hard. Use excuses ("there was a long line", "I did ___ on the way there") and AVOID that whole going to the bathroom in groups thing at all costs. Also, if you're going to be with different people at different times of day, try to use the restroom when you're not with the same people. Those are my basic survival tips. Also, where are you going to sleep? Will you have your own room? Is it in a hotel/dorm/home? But again, if you don't think that you can go, don't make yourself. If you're stressed it will make it worse. Use any excuse..."my mom won't let me go," "it's too expensive," "I have other things to do then," or as Grace said, use "I get carsick."


----------



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

What is lecky gas? I went on a field trip to day it was not that bad. If you are afraid dont go.


----------

